# YAZD, IRAN - LARGEST CLAY CITY IN THE WORLD



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful Yazd, Iran by Katarína Chovancová, on Flickr

Jame Mosque of Yazd | Azari style of Persian architecture by Paul Biris, on Flickr

Obsolete bike in the ancient architecture of #Yazd, #Iran . . . . #architecture #irantravel #iranemoon #tourism_iran #irantourist #discoveriran #exploreiran #beautiful_iran #everydayiran #instalike #instafollow #instamood #igers #wonderful_places #jj_dail by H.E Photography, on Flickr

a_yazd_badbigs by Fatima Sainte, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Yazd rooftop by Chris Hasenbichler, on Flickr

. Nothing come to my mind to say about this photo from Yazd, Iran. Blue is color of Iran. How peaceful color it is. #Iran #invitationtoiran #peace #Iran_tourism #irantrip #tourism #tourist #persian #invitation_to_iran #travelling #traveler #travel #pe by invitationtoiran1, on Flickr


----------



## L_Rocha (Oct 20, 2017)

Someone can tell me if Yazd *city* have only one or more than one zoroastrian fire temple?


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Yazd in wired.com : https://www.wired.com/story/photo-gallery-everyday-life-iran/


----------

